# Mobile



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Just wandering if anyone knows whether the Q finished today, or if they have another series in the morning.


----------



## FoggMoore (Oct 28, 2007)

Fourth series Saturday morning.


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

Lynn Troy got 2nd and fourth in the Q with Blue and Dublin.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open callbacks to water marks

4
*11* starts 4th
13
16
21
28
30
34
46
49
56
58
60
63
69
74

Derby callbacks to 3rd series
1
3
4
6
8
10
11
16
20
23

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series

2
3
4
8
9
10
11
12
16
17
19
21
23
24
27
28
31
32
33
34
36
38
39
41
44
46
49
50
54
58
61
63
65
69
70

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

And for all you Golden fans, Salt Marsh Green Island Dancer "Dublin" got the fourth in the Qual, owned by Gerri Mitchell and John King.

Congrats!

kg


----------



## vern3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Any Updates ??


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The open finished at around noon-ish. I'm amazed that there have been no reports.

The one dog I was interested in did nothing reportable.

They do that sometimes...........

kg


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Here are partial Open Results.

1. Raven- owner Gwen Jones- Charlie Moody Handler.
2. ?
3.?
4. Sophie- Jimmie Iles
RJ- Blew- owner Gene Horner- Charlie Moody Handler

There were 16 or 17 dogs to the last series in the Open and 6 finished. Don't know the other places or Jam.


Gene


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Open 3rd. Jeff Horsley and Phred


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Open 2nd was Lou Magee with Duke he also got 2nd in the Am..


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How 'bout the rest of the Am?

kg


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby 
1 Lynn Troy
2 Tammy Bell / Max
3 Moody / Tank
4 Dan Blevins / Mercy
Only Jam i know of is Jeremiah Harston with Tripper


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you know which dog Lynn won the Derby with?

kg


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Am 
1 Bobby Lane
2 Lou Magee
3 Dave Morogne
4 Alex Washburn


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

K G said:


> Do you know which dog Lynn won the Derby with?
> 
> kg


With dog # 1


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks, Jason.

6 of 16 dogs finished the last series in the Open. Wonder if any of those 6 handled?

kg


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

K G said:


> Thanks, Jason.
> 
> 6 of 16 dogs finished the last series in the Open. Wonder if any of those 6 handled?
> 
> kg



KG- I don't think there were any handles. I saw most of the 6 that finished run.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Would you describe the test, Chad? PM if you like.....

kg


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Im not very good at describing tests. Would be tough for me to describe and be accurate. It was hard to get a good view w/o being up with the judges on the levy.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the PM, Chad.

kg


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Keith,

I'm sure Bo has filled you in by now but.....

It was a monster of a test..... Warden Free has been waiting years to throw this monster mark and Jimmie the Dominator Darnell went along with it...and it killed them (us).

This long bird all of 475 with a big swim to a point then the dogs needed to get back in a small pocket of water to stay online. If the dogs squared out early like most did (including Shuga and I)then they ended up back at the flyer or close enough to it to get in the scent and most picked up. Sugar got out early but did not go back to the flyer... but she split the difference and went to the end of the field and could not recover.

They had a short retired "dink" bird way to the left that gave a couple dogs some trouble..but it was to set up the long bird more than anything.

call me if you want more details or on what happened at the amateur :'-(

615-400-6818
Henry
________
ipad guide


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks, Henry. I talked to Bo today and got the details. I also got a fairly good description from Chad via PM last night. One thing's for sure: they weren't protecting anyone! ;-) I'm just glad "Slam" got a chance to run it.

You've got to be there at the end to have a chance to win regards, 

kg


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Charlie Moody and Gwen Jones!!! Her Girls have been kicking butt!!! Moody and Raven won the Open this weekend and Gwen and Tyra won the Amateur last weekend. Moody must be working his magic on these two....

ALSO...Moody trains the dog that won the Amateur...Larry...congratulations to Bobby Lane!!

Congratts to Lil..Jimmy Dickens for his first AA finish and OPEN 4th...way to go Jimmy and Sophie!!

I really want to let Lou Magee Know his dog DUKE is one hell of an animal!!!! They got a DOUBLE REDDER this weekend...WAY TO GO LOU......Look out for this dog to be the next big time player---FC AFC on Joe and Scott Harps truck...

Jimmie the Dominator Darnell, and Sonny Free did a great job with the Open and The Am Judges set up very challenging test as well.....

Jeff Talley, Pam Park, Chad Wilson, Butch Gregory...thanks for all your hard work!!
________
Nash 600 history


----------

